# Brave? Reckless? Or insane?



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 23, 2011)

stupid really stupid endangering not only his life both others


----------



## Yuray (Jan 24, 2011)

It is brave if there were lives to be saved, or an emergency situation. Otherwise, reckless.  Insanity, well, who knows............


----------



## Retired (Jan 24, 2011)

I know I'll sleep better tonight knowing our children can successfully be driven across a waterfall in their schoolbus.:haddock:


----------



## Yuray (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought I noted a sign on one of the buses..."Bahamian Bus Tours" :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 24, 2011)

"Welcome to Paradise! Let us spray..."


----------



## Retired (Jan 24, 2011)

> ..."Bahamian Bus Tours"



It certainly does look like the basis of a Caribbean bus, not as decorated though!


----------



## SilentNinja (Feb 3, 2011)

who needs to build a bridge when you can just drive through the water lol


----------



## Andy (Feb 3, 2011)

That's just the snow melt from the big storm in Toronto yesterday. Don't worry, they know what their doing, there was similar devastation 3 years ago.  If it weren't for those school buses who knows where Toronto would be today...


----------



## phoebe22 (Feb 12, 2011)

David Baxter said:


> "Welcome to Paradise! Let us spray..."


 
:rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 13, 2011)

So ..... ummmmm ..... Its a new joke, right?  "why did the bus cross the [waterfall]? ..... Twice?!!!"  And, how did the driver know which side of the line they were driving on?


----------

